# My two girls.



## Renocide (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. 

First post and first time rat owner.

I got my two little girls from the Paper Heart Rattery here in New Jersey and if anyone is looking for a rat breeder in NJ Meghan is really nice. 

I haven't decided on names yet but this one I am currently calling Dora because of her curious nature.







(please excuse the blurry picture)

The cage I have setup is a three level cage with a little wooden "home" at the bottom that I figured they would do most of thier hidding out and such and they did in the beginning of that first day. Dora was the first to come out and explore alot and was the first to come to the cage door when I opened it. She is a very brave girl compaired to the other one that I am currently calling Sasha. 









I came down this evening to find them sleeping at the top level which was pretty shocking. I figured they would prefer the darkness of that lower level wooden box to sleep in during the day but I guess not. 

I never thought I would be interested in rats and avoided them because of thier short lifespan but I'm glad I gave these animals a chance! 

My wife was initially curled her nose up at them was funny when I found her down here looking at them and taking pictures! I know she won't admit it but she thinks they are cute!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

what little cuties, i have a weak spot for dumbos.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ahhh that second picture is freakin adorable. how magnificent! oh *tear* i want one. again.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I too am getting some rats from PH...the verigated male and the dumbo male with the pink tip on his tail...their names will be Paper Clip and Jersey Devil as Meghan wanted them named after X-Files episodes to be reigstered....lol

I'm getting my boys on Sat I'm so excited!

Emy


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awwww such a cuite


----------

